# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  چگونه می توان NAS را در برابر چشم مجرمان پنهان کرد؟

## zeynab89

کاربران را می توان به دو دسته تقسیم کرد. کسانی که همچنان بک آپ گیری نمی کنند و کسانی که قبلا این کار را انجام داده اند. هنگامی که فرسودگی هارد دیسک باعث سوختن آن می شود یا به صورت کاملا ناگهانی تمامی فایل ها توسط باج افزارها از بین می روند، پشیمانی هیچ فایده ای ندارد. بله همینطور است. تمام اطلاعات مهم شما، فایل های حیاتی، عکس های با ارزش و پروژه های وقت گیر شما در چند لحظه نابود شدند. اما همه چیز به لپ تاپ و تلفن هوشمند شما محدود نمی شود. در ادامه با ما همراه باشید تا شما را از دیگر تهدیداتی که می تواند به از دست رفتن اطلاعات شخصی شما منجر شود، مطلع سازیم.

*NAS اهداف بدافزارها

*فیلم های دانلود شده، سریال های محبوب تلویزیون بر روی لپ تاپ یا کامپیوتر شما، تصاویر تعطیلات پارسال بر روی گوشی های هوشمند، اسناد محل کار شما و مکاتبات شخصی مهمترین دارایی های زندگی مجازی و خصوصی ما محسوب می شوند. دیر یا زود بیشتر کاربران تصمیم می گیرند اموال دیجیتالی خود را به یک مکان امن انتقال دهند تا بتوانند در برابر حملات مکرر مجرمان آن ها را محفوظ نگاه دارند.برای بسیاری از کاربران، ذخیره سازی پیوست شده به شبکه یا (NAS) راه حلی ایده آل برای ذخیره سازی و امنیت اطلاعات است. این جعبه های کوچک، در حال حاضر در صدها هزار خانه وجود دارند که تبادل داده ها بین دستگاه های خانگی و بک آپ گیری در همان زمان را  انجام می‌دهند.متاسفانه 1NAS محبوبیت بسیاری بین مجرمان سایبری دارد آن ها اغلب مورد حمله ی مجرمان قرار می گیرند. نیازی نیست که نمونه های بسیار دور را بررسی کنیم، پس از اپیدمی واناکرای در ماه مه 2017 افرادی که به امنیت اطلاعات توجه بسیاری نداشتند هم متوجه باج افزارها و شیوع حملات آن ها شدند. چنین بدافزارهایی می توانند به درایوهای شبکه نفوذ کنند و قابل توجه است که برخی از آن ها مختص دستگاه های NAS هستند و برای حمله به آن ها طراحی شده اند.
به عنوان مثال، چند روز گذشته اخباری مربوط به باج افزاری جدید با نام StorageCrypt منتشر گردید. این حمله از طریق آسیب پذیری SambaCry در دستگاه هایNAS صورت گرفته بود و تمام فایل ها پس از حمله رمزنگاری شده بودند. پس از عملیات رمزنگاری مجرمان پشت این حمله مبلغ تقریبی 0.4 یا 2 بیت کوین (در حال حاضر این مبلغ حدود $6,400  یا $32,000  می باشد) را برای رمزگشایی فایل ها درخواست می کردند. StorageCrypt توانست کاربرانی که بک آپ از فایل های خود نداشتند را درگیر حمله نماید.با اینکه این حمله مربوط به گذشته می شود اما به هر حال آسیب پذیری SambaCry را می توان برای دستگاه هایی که دچار چنین آلودگی هایی از جمله جاسوسی، حملات DDoS، ماینرهای کریپتوکارنسی و غیره می شوند، استفاده نمود. اما خوشبختانه در اغلب موارد شما می توانید با تنظیمات NAS خود این مشکلات را از بین ببرید.

*چگونه* *NAS** خود را پیکربندی کنیم؟
*اگر امنیت داده ها یک اولویت باشد، ممکن است برای محفوظ نگاه داشتن اطلاعات خود از راه های ساده تری استفاده کنید. ما قبلا در مورد بک آپ گیری و ایجاد آن صحبت کرده ایم. به طور خلاصه، جدا کردن سیستم های ذخیره سازی از اتصالات خارجی، به طوری که به اینترنت متصل نباشد، نکته ی مهم و کلیدی است.مجرمان سایبری از موتورهای جستجوی خاص استفاده می کنند که به طور خودکار اینترنت را برای پورت های شبکه باز میکند. به عنوان مثال تقریبا نیم میلیون دستگاه  به آسیب پذیری مشهور StorageCrypt قابل حمله هستند. هیچ کسی نمی داند که چه آلودگی های دیگری در این آسیب پذیری وجود دارد و می تواند به سیستم شما رخنه کند.آیا قصد دارید که اطلاعات خود و زندگی آنلاین خود را در برابر StorageCrypt محافظت کنید؟ 

اگر چنین است نکاتی که در ادامه به آن ها خواهیم پرداخت را عملی سازید:
 دسترسی آنلاین به فایل ها را در تنظیمات NAS غیر فعال کنید (تنها دسترسی به شبکه ی محلی). StorageCrypt در فضای اینترنت از طریق یک آسیب پذیری در پروتکل SMB گسترش می یابد. اتصال NAS خود را از اینترنت تا حد امکان قطع کنید تا احتمال آلودگی در این مورد کاهش یابد.سطح حفاظت از NAS را با غیر فعال کردن پروتکل آسیب پذیر SMB بهبود ببخشید. غیر فعال کردن این پروتکل می تواند خوشایند شما نباشد و در هر صورت انتخاب این راه با شما است. اما بدانید با SMB غیر فعال شده، دیگر NAS شما توسط بدافزارهایی همانند واناکرای رمزنگاری نخواهد شد و از حمله های محلی در امان خواهید ماند.به طور منظم سیستم عامل NAS را آپدیت کنید. فروشندگان و توسعه دهندگان نرم افزارها بهترین و جدیدترین پچ ها را برای رفع آسیب پذیری ها و حفاظت از دستگاه ها منتشر می کنند. پورت های 139 و 445 را روی روتر خود ببندید. (اگر شما یک NAS دارید، از داشتن یک روتر برای مدیریت شبکه ی خانگی خود اطمینان حاصل کنید). این ها پورت‌هایی هستند که برای حملات به شکل StorageCrypt  مورد استفاده قرار می گیرند. شما می توانید برای اطلاعات بیشتر در مورد پورت های شبکه به این صفحه مراجعه کنید.و اما اخرین نکته: از نصب یک راهکار امنیتی قابل اعتماد و قوی بر روی شبکه ی خانگی خود اطمینان حاصل کنید. یک راهکار امنیتی قوی از NAS شما محافظت می کند و از ورود بدافزارها به شبکه ی شما جلوگیری می کند.

----------

